# Hottie Sauce



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 5, 2020)

Post up your Hottie Sauce collection.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm partial to Hotter Texas Pete and Huy Fong Sriracha...JJ


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jun 6, 2020)

I make my own.

Edit: the picture was coming up weird, so I deleted it and will try to upload one again sometime today.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 6, 2020)

I don't have a collection the only thing I really use is Frank's hot sauce


----------

